# Do you have a Fitness Idol?



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

I think when you are exercising/trying to lose weight and need motivation. It is important to have an Idol or someone who will motivate you (in my opinion)

My Fitness Idol would have to be Jennifer Nicole Lee! I absolutely LOVE her to pieces.. and because of her, and well me of course - I have been able to lose roughly about 16lbs in 2 Months.

and When I first started exercising continuously (before it was sporadically and i was like a yo-yo with my weight).. I took a picture of myself (ew!) and a few in between.. haven't taken any now.. but i can totally see the difference in a lot of pictures that i've taken from when i've attended parties etc.. it's amazing! and truly is motivating - well for me at least!

Do you have anyone that you see and motivates you more to work out and get active?


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 15, 2010)

Jullian Micheals! i have her 09 and '10 Wii games.. ooohhhh myyyy goddd she is tough!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh yes! My fitness idol is one of the fitness instructors at the gym. She's 40, has an amazing body, and her arms are so amazingly cut O_O I can't stop staring at them. Waaant.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 16, 2010)

I love Jennifer Nicole Lee. Have you googled her before and after, it's so hard to believe, she really commited herself! Her body is amazing.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_I love Jennifer Nicole Lee. Have you googled her before and after, it's so hard to believe, she really commited herself! Her body is amazing._

 
you bet i did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i always watch her shows on bsn the series "get up and go".. really motivates me to get my arse in the gym and work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i however - did not purchase her ab exerciser thingie mahbob LOL.. i for sure know she did not get her body from using that for 3 minutes a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've done extensive research on her and her diet/exercise regimen.. and have been doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love it and love her! lol

i also like Jillian Michaels.. i'm sure there is a lot more, but JNL really does it for me.. i guess because she's a mommy of 2 like myself


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 18, 2010)

I really like Jillian Michaels. I really love how she looks, what she does and imo she can really motivate people (if you can find the video where she talks about failure, love it).
I also love Zuzana's videos on youtube. That girl looks amazing. Her workouts are awesome and she's really sweet


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

I really like Heidi Klum. She has four children and still an awesome body!!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_you bet i did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always watch her shows on bsn the series "get up and go".. really motivates me to get my arse in the gym and work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i however - did not purchase her ab exerciser thingie mahbob LOL.. i for sure know she did not get her body from using that for 3 minutes a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've done extensive research on her and her diet/exercise regimen.. and have been doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love it and love her! lol

i also like Jillian Michaels.. i'm sure there is a lot more, but JNL really does it for me.. i guess because she's a mommy of 2 like myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
3 minutes swinging back and forth and shes perfect, yea right lol. i seen her on either hsn or qvc selling the ab machine live and she said she does 16 minutes a day to get the results she does. i'm sure that would help to tone ur body but she obviously diets really well and has to do other workouts to stay so fit allover. i've never seen her show but after seeing her tv commercials i googled her and saw the before & after and was like omg. lol


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_3 minutes swinging back and forth and shes perfect, yea right lol. i seen her on either hsn or qvc selling the ab machine live and she said she does 16 minutes a day to get the results she does. i'm sure that would help to tone ur body but she obviously diets really well and has to do other workouts to stay so fit allover. i've never seen her show but after seeing her tv commercials i googled her and saw the before & after and was like omg. lol_

 
yea that's not the only thing she does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen her workouts and actually have based my workout/weight lifting from hers..


----------



## January (Apr 18, 2010)

Julianne Hough! I think she's perfect, lean and toned... dancer


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 20, 2010)

OH how could I forget.. although she is not in the fitness industry, but she's an actress - Melissa Joan Heart (Sabrina the Teenage witch).. she was just recently on the magazine for being overweight etc.. she also is a mommy and lost a lot of weight the right way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love her!


----------



## _Ella_ (Apr 21, 2010)

I love jessica paxson-putnam! She looks so complete and awesome


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Apr 21, 2010)

Pink, she's crazy fit.


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 21, 2010)

Carmen Electra and Pamela Anderson, they have beautiful toned bodies.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 22, 2010)

I used to have posters of Tobey Torres as diet inspiration. She had an incredible stomach and back! (I don't even know what she looks like now, and part says don't find out!!)

These days repeat "must look like one of those girls in those Type O Neg videos!" and keep punishing myself for not having the same body type as them. lol

I will agree with Pamela Anderson though, she has a fantastic figure, even with her exceptionally large chest, I think it works for her.


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

Pam Anderson is also my fitness idol and all girls from baywatch!


----------



## Sass (May 10, 2010)

I have a few.  Arnold Schwarzennegar, Jillian Michaels, Cathe Friedrich, Tracie Long, Tracey Effinger, Tosca Reno, Jackie Warner, Mel B., Maria Tomei, Ilaria Montagnani, Tracy Staehle, Amy Bento, Michelle Dozois, Kelly Coffey-Meyer, Shaun T., Calisthenics Kingz on Youtube, Zuzana on Youtube from bodyrock.tv and Rocky Balboa (yeah I know he's not real).


----------



## Shimmer (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nieriel* 

 
_I really like Jillian Michaels. I really love how she looks, what she does and imo she can really motivate people (if you can find the video where she talks about failure, love it).
I also love Zuzana's videos on youtube. That girl looks amazing. Her workouts are awesome and she's really sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She's a former porn star. Susana Spears.


----------



## MzEspressoXo (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_you bet i did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i always watch her shows on bsn the series "get up and go".. really motivates me to get my arse in the gym and work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i however - did not purchase her ab exerciser thingie mahbob LOL.. i for sure know she did not get her body from using that for 3 minutes a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've done extensive research on her and her diet/exercise regimen.. and have been doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love it and love her! lol

i also like Jillian Michaels.. i'm sure there is a lot more, but JNL really does it for me.. i guess because she's a mommy of 2 like myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How did you find out Jennifer Nicole Lee's diet/exercise regimen lol? I've been browsing her site but I can't find any tips. I want her exercise regimen! I'm just curious how often she workouts and what she does. I love her tv ads! lol


----------



## Sass (Oct 4, 2010)

I now need to add Jessica Biel.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 4, 2010)

Katrina Hodgson, Karena Dawn, Nicky Whelan.


----------



## miss_dre (Oct 5, 2010)

I would have to say Tosca Reno.
I am currently reading her book, The Eat Clean Diet Recharged! and I love it! I also got the Eat Clean Diet Cookbook, which is great and full of yummy super healthy recipes. She looks amazing and has achieved her physique the healthy way.


----------



## blackbird (Oct 5, 2010)

I 100% agree with the vote for Jillian Micheals, I heard she used to be overweight, not sure if that's true though..??  She's amazing anyway


----------



## divineflygirl (Oct 5, 2010)

_I have tonssssss of fitness role models! I love, love, love Jennifer Nicole Lee. I remember when she was in Oxygen's Fat Loss mag. She's so inspirational. If you haven't checked out her youtube vids. Do it! And she definitely doesn't just do that abroller thingie to keep in shape! *L*_

_Also, Jen Hendershott, Jillian Michaels, Alicia Marie, Tosca Reno, Zuzana, Beautiful Brown Babydoll from Youtube, and several more. I'm inspired by the ladies in Oxygen magazine. I love muscle tone!_


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, Jennifer Nicole Lee is amazing, I've never heard of her before. I'd definitely consider her an inspiration now! She even seems to have a similar body shape to me. (inverted triangle)

Another women with a similar body shape who is fit is Kendra Wilkinson (Formerly on The Girls Next Door).  

Demi Moore in GI Jane was awesome too!

Ugh this is just reminding me of how lazy I've been lately. Time to get to work!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 20, 2010)

Susanne said:


> I really like Heidi Klum. She has four children and still an awesome body!!



 	me too!  I haven't had kids yet (and don't plan on it for a while) but I still look up to her for fitness ideals too!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 22, 2010)

My fitness idol is britney spears. (when she was thinner)


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

Jillian Michaels has the most amazing toned body ever, but I only admire her--I don't think I could ever emulate her lifestyle because I lack the resources to do so.  I also adore Anna Farris' body in House Bunny, and think that Mila Kunis (who is my height) has an adorable body.


----------

